# How can I power rope lights inside my trailer



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a homemade pickup box trailer with a topper. And I can't find out how to power a house hold plugin with a battery. Any ideas?


----------



## BNC04 (Feb 20, 2014)

You will either need a 12V string of lights or an inverter to convert from 12v to 120V which is what I think the rope lights run off of.

Another option which is easier and cheaper is to get some LED strip lights that run off 12 volts and install a battery in or on your trailer. Wire them to a switch and Battery you should be good to go. 
Something along these lines. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Bright-5M ... 54069b9109

They are relatively inexpensive on ebay and come in a roll, I think I got one that was 15 feet for less than 20 bucks shipped. They use a 3m adhesive on the back and are waterproof and flexible. It might be just want you need.

Brett


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Brett. I had an inverter laying around I forgot about that I'm going to use. I put battery claps on and have to go get my battery from the farm to try it out. I hope it works or I'll have to buy those lights you showed me. Thanks for the help I appreciate it!

Jason.


----------

